# How do you deal with extremely judgmental people?



## theflame (Apr 12, 2014)

I thought I had given these people a reality check when they tried to talk crap about my life that I will never do anything as horrible as them, but they always start things with other people instead of leaving people alone.

So there's this one girl and her best friend and her friends who are always judging people calling other people hoes and stuff when she flashes her tits at the bar, had an abortion because she was reckless and continues to sleep around even after the abortion, she has slept with over 100 men and women combined and yet she and her friends are calling other people hoes. She's not even a good looking girl to be sleeping with all those people, but then again, she has very low standards. 

The funny thing about this hypocrite is that she openly admits she will sleep with anything that gives her any sort of attention and yet she blames drama on everyone else even though she and her friends are the ones who cause whatever havoc comes into people's lives. People are always minding their own businesses and then she and her friend insert themselves into people's lives causing trouble. She uses the excuse of her mother's death to act like a disrespectful real life troll but in all honestly, she's always been like that even before her mother got sick.

80% of the people she's slept with have been other people's boyfriends and husbands and she's saying dirty things about other girls when I'm pretty sure no one will be as sinful as this person, not even a person who has slept with hundreds of people as long as everyone is single. She's pretty much committed every sin in the book and she thinks she can call other people hoes and bitches when she's actually proud to be known as one and doesn't care if people call her that and she wonders why she can't get a good boyfriend. Her best friend always calls other people "bitches and hoes" and I'm like have they both looked in the mirror for the biggest ones?

Obviously not. I think it's funny how her best friend will allow her friend to hurt other people they have no obligation to, as long as it's not each other. She claims she's just being herself and she doesn't care what other people think. I mean there is a right time to say that like I say I don't care what other people think in the sense that most people who say bad things about me have never hung out with me and don't even know me. She says she doesn't care what other people think of what she does because she's an inconsiderate asshole and does what she wants. And this is the type of person my ex best friend of 20+ years would rather be friends with instead of me. I say good riddance. Birds of a feather flock together, but that's not my flock!

She also posts way too much TMI stuff on Facebook for her father and everyone to see and no one seems to care how she makes herself look, they actually encourage the behavior. I tried helping this girl out by giving her a reality check but all she and her bitch friend said to me said I was "talking shit" when I wasn't really. I told her she's not giving her dead mother a good name by acting like a disrespectful girl with absolutely no morals. She claims that was "talking shit" about her dead mother. The ironic thing is her friend is in her thirties and with kids always causing drama you'd think people would stop at some point in their lives especially now that they have kids, but she and her "flock" are constantly acting a lot tougher than they really are it's ridiculous. It's like when are they going to grow up? They've been like that for the past ten years.

Would you be friends with someone who disrespects other people's relationships and herself?


----------



## Jonn (Mar 17, 2014)

Seems you need some emotional relief from this. But anyway, just don't get close to them, they'll pick up opportunities so to say. If you don't give them any attention at all, than they'll just let you be.


----------



## Sybyll (May 9, 2009)

thelostxin said:


> Would you be friends with someone who disrespects other people's relationships and herself?


No. I wouldn't even be friends with them on facebook, unless possibly the drama was entertaining to watch


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I would not. I minimize drama in my life. Karma will take care of people like that. I do not have to.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

By not dealing with them at all. It is not easy but possible, there will be a time where you don't give a damn about them.


----------



## ElliCat (May 4, 2014)

I know a couple of people like that. A couple actually ended up defriending me before I got a chance to delete them from Facebook, which hurt my pride a little but was probably better in the long run, because it gave them the satisfaction of feeling in control rather than being victims because I cut the final cord. With others, defriending would be too much drama (I'm not in the same town anymore but my parents and siblings are and between any of the families involved too much shit would go down for me to be comfortable with it) so I just blocked them. It means I don't have to deal with the crap they post but they don't know I'm not seeing it. 

The important thing you need to realise is that you will never give them a reality check because they don't know how to process it. These sorts of people are caught up in their own narrative of being the victims/just being themselves/f*ck the haters and no logic is ever going to stand in their way. All you can do is limit your contact with them and not get caught up in the drama.


----------



## runnerveran (Dec 19, 2011)

My go-to response for overly judgmental, stupid people:


----------



## theflame (Apr 12, 2014)

MakuYuen said:


> Seems you need some emotional relief from this. But anyway, just don't get close to them, they'll pick up opportunities so to say. If you don't give them any attention at all, than they'll just let you be.


What I hate about that is, the mutual "friends" we have in common keep trying to talk like we're all cool to hang out and I don't want anything to do with that old crew. They were never really good friends to me to begin with and I just stayed around for so long because those were the only people who would talk to me but now that I've picked up some new hobbies, I like being on my own rather than with people who don't appreciate me.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

You can't change those people like you'd like them to behave, the only thing you can do is ignore them so their presence stops bothering you. Distract yourself with other things.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

If judgmental people bother me, I'm just gonna be like, "Screw you. Deal with it." I can't make everyone happy, and I'm not gonna try to either.


----------



## Jonn (Mar 17, 2014)

thelostxin said:


> What I hate about that is, the mutual "friends" we have in common keep trying to talk like we're all cool to hang out and I don't want anything to do with that old crew. They were never really good friends to me to begin with and I just stayed around for so long because those were the only people who would talk to me but now that I've picked up some new hobbies, I like being on my own rather than with people who don't appreciate me.


Find someone whose worthy of your friendship than and especially someone who you would put effort into being with.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

I mantra I have practised with such people for a while now (well one affirmed by a wise gentlemen met recently): 'don't condemn but don't condone their behaviour or attitudes either, at best tolerate them knowing they know no better' ... in this case you are dealing with insecure people prone to projecting 'dislikeable traits' onto others as an act of desperation and great immaturity; not people you want to know to be honest unless work colleagues you must remain cordial around to gain a basic wage.


----------



## doineed1 (May 25, 2014)

I say let karma take care of it. And by karma... I mean get some chocolate exlax and spike half a batch of cookies. Trust me it's not hard to infiltrate a group when armed with cookies. 

By the way.. I am not saying that you should actually do this. Ain't saying you shouldn't either. Lol


----------



## FearsomeCritter (Jan 14, 2010)

I judge them.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I usually cry & dwell on it for all eternity. Until I forget about it or somehow manage to over come it.


----------

